# Download a GasBuddy app. You won't regret it



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

It's awesome


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I use the "gas" feature in Waze, works great! shows gas prices near where you are.

(lower left icon, "navigate" from menu, "gas" button lower left)


----------



## ZDriver101 (Oct 8, 2014)

I should try this gas buddy app, thanks!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I use gasbuddy. I figured I save about $100 per month on gas. Easily


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Gasbuddy + plunging oil prices = profit.

Gas here has dropped 10% in 2 weeks. LOVE IT. Filled up today at $2.92/gallon.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Gas buddy is definitely the app to have!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I use gasbuddy. I figured I save about $100 per month on gas. Easily


Wow, that's a big deal!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Gasbuddy + plunging oil prices = profit.
> 
> Gas here has dropped 10% in 2 weeks. LOVE IT. Filled up today at $2.92/gallon.


Yikes, I just paid $3.27 earlier.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I love GasBuddy! They update it often and you can update it too if you see a difference at a station you're at. Best way in the world to make sure you are paying the least per gallon.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I love the GasBuddy app, I just wish they tracked the price of ethanol free fuel as well. I have to remember each station's markup for ethanol free when I use it.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Can't you pretty well use it the same way, if they have lower prices of the other kind, most likely also the place for cheapest ethanol free?

Edit, just looked it up and see it isn't offered at all stations.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I have the ethanol free stations in a separate "favorites" list in the app. Most stations here charge a $0.10 -$0.20 premium for the ethanol free (where it is even available), but I get higher mileage out of it so it is worth it for me. Ethanol kills the mileage of just about every street vehicle, but it really has a severe impact on the mileage of hybrids. Even paying more for fuel, my fuel costs average out to about $0.09 - $0.10/mile.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Gasbuddy + plunging oil prices = profit.
> 
> Gas here has dropped 10% in 2 weeks. LOVE IT. Filled up today at $2.92/gallon.


$2.69 is the lowest here


----------



## Dave W (Sep 22, 2014)

Price is right around $2.70 for regular unleaded here. Has dropped from $3 per gallon in the last couple of weeks. Really good for us !!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Mostly all cheap gas stations in LA have 2 prices.
Credit card price is higher than a cash price.
I am not sure which price is in this app though.
I prefer using credit cards for rewards and saving time


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I use GasBuddy I report correct prices it has saved me money

Has anyone heard of agar.IO.
It's a game app but it's better played on a home computer

Don't really have much for the technology faction just have to go enjoy the game


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bumping this thread.


The app is free and easy to use, with little BS.

Usually very accurate.


----------



## Slave to the drunks (Aug 27, 2016)

puber said:


> It's awesome


I have been using gas buddy for over a year now. I love it. Very effective and up to date on prices in you surrounding area. Post can get you points and prizes also.


----------

